# two Delta 46-460's for sale



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Two Delta 46-460 wood lathes for sale on Craigslist in Chandler Az.-just in case someone is looking for a lathe 
Jeff


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I am still looking for deals like that up here in Brandon.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

They are still posted…These deals seem to come after I buy new


----------

